# Hunting > Hunting >  STAGS OF 2014 SHOW THEM

## Twoshotkill

Someone did this last year and it was good viewing.
Show us your stags and maybe a quick story!

Bring em!! :36 1 11:

----------


## phillipgr

About time someone made this thread!

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

> Someone did this last year and it was good viewing.
> Show us your stags and maybe a quick story!
> 
> Bring em!!


Youre jumping the gun mate  :Wink:

----------


## Tahr



----------


## roberto

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


You are doing bloody well Roberto  :Thumbsup:

----------


## roberto

Thank you mate  :Cool: 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk

----------


## 338 man

.338 cal, 160gr TTSX in back of head as he ran down the road

----------


## Gibo

Nice head there 338 man  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Twoshotkill

Verry nice head!
I must also admit I have never seen a stag "carried" that way before

----------


## 338 man

Thanks, Yea it looks odd and my mates think the only way i shot it was because it was tied to the Hilux but at 175kg thats as far as we got it before we needed a rest so i took the photo

----------


## Dundee

> Thanks, Yea it looks odd and my mates think the only way i shot it was because it was tied to the Hilux but at 175kg thats as far as we got it before we needed a rest so i took the photo


I reckon a story is needed for that biggun 338?

----------


## Hunt4life

Interesting crowning on his antlers. South Island gene pool?

----------


## JoshC

Silly bugger being out on a forestry road eh. They do some weird shit at this time of year. Almost guarantee you wouldn't have seen him any other time of the year! Big bodied bugger.

----------


## kiwi39

Footage taken by a mate of mine ... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDzKPrx96H0

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

> Footage taken by a mate of mine ... 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDzKPrx96H0


Great stuff, good to see he doesnt have an itchy trigger finger as well.

----------


## kiwi39

He didnt have a rifle with him ... said he was shitting himself ..

----------


## JoshC

That is awesome footage

----------


## Dundee

Wicked stuff :Cool:

----------


## Gibo

Mean vid!!!

----------


## LifeLust

yeeeeeeah! i'd be shitting myself too!

----------


## veitnamcam

Great footage :Cool:

----------


## kiwijames

> Footage taken by a mate of mine ... 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDzKPrx96H0


Primo. The tongue hanging out was hard case.

----------


## Vapour

Hope they are all that silly this year, great vid

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sea Breeze

> He didnt have a rifle with him ... said he was shitting himself ..


Didn`t see the camera shaking did ya! Was quite pleased when he came to a stop though.

----------


## kiwi39

They're good things those image stabilising cameras ay @Sea Breeze


Tim

----------


## Dundee

Welcome Sea Breeze,bloody mint footage. That is something to treasure for a life time. :Cool:

----------


## Norway

Nice. I'm a tad envious....

----------


## kiwi39

> Welcome Sea Breeze,bloody mint footage. That is something to treasure for a life time.


HAHA @Dundee, @Sea Breeze has been on the forum since 2012 .. the bugger just never gets on here coz hes always too busy out there doin it ...  :Thumbsup:

----------


## mucko

> Someone did this last year and it was good viewing.
> Show us your stags and maybe a quick story!
> 
> Bring em!!


 @Twoshotkill having withdrawals mate. How did you and you dad get on?

----------


## jasec

> Primo. The tongue hanging out was hard case.


Reminds me of you jimmy when someone asks you if you have a T3 :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Twoshotkill

> @Twoshotkill having withdrawals mate. How did you and you dad get on?


Yip! My withdrawals have been sooo bad I just missed 2 shots at a stag. Fuckin spewing!!!! Only me to blame! Pulled both shots over the shoulder. Gonna go kick myself some more....

----------


## Phill243

> Footage taken by a mate of mine ... 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDzKPrx96H0


Top video mate thats awesome :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-S5660 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Roy Lehndorf

> Someone did this last year and it was good viewing.
> Show us your stags and maybe a quick story!
> 
> Bring em!!


Good thread - may as well join in , you all more than likely seen these snaps anyway ? ............

No1 
No2  - I reckon it still counts eh ...hahahaha
No3  - At least this one was roaring
weekend haul 

Hoping for a good weekend this one coming to add another photo or two ! 
All the best  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Norway

Nice! Thanks for sharing.

----------


## mucko

> Yip! My withdrawals have been sooo bad I just missed 2 shots at a stag. Fuckin spewing!!!! Only me to blame! Pulled both shots over the shoulder. Gonna go kick myself some more....


Oh mate, that rips ya undies when that happens.

----------


## Hunt4life

@Sea Breeze That is some of the most outrageous stag footage I've ever seen :thumbs up:

----------


## Hunt4life

So Twoshotkill will need to be revised to ? Haha  :Wink:

----------


## Tahr

Tonight. Left this one.

Stag during roar - YouTube

----------


## Dino

Nice footage, at least you seeing them

Hope a big one fills the scope soon

cheers

Dino

----------


## rogers.270

Big Otago 12 prior to the roar

Massive stalk and hunt

----------


## outdoorlad

Couple of scrubby ones I shot on Friday, out feeding together & not pissed up yet

----------


## Roy Lehndorf

> Big Otago 12 prior to the roar
> 
> Massive stalk and hunt


Well done fella - Thats a nice looking animal

----------


## Neckshot

> Tonight. Left this one.
> 
> Stag during roar - YouTube


Did he have a sing back Tahr?.nice condition on him body wise.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Tonight. Left this one.
> 
> Stag during roar - YouTube


Im glad im not the only one that sounds like a goat being strangled when i try to roar! :Grin:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Tahr

> Did he have a sing back Tahr?.nice condition on him body wise.


Nah. He just wandered off without a sound. Wasn’t spooked though.

----------


## Neckshot

> Nah. He just wandered off without a sound. Wasn’t spooked though.


yeah he seemed calm.are they roaring there or moaning a bit?

----------


## Tahr

> yeah he seemed calm.are they roaring there or moaning a bit?


I din’t hear a peep.
Will go back mid week.

That one was very lucky...I’ve got enough meat and his head was rubbish.

----------


## subs

Big weekend, not much sleep.
Exploring some new public land and ran into this bugga roaring hard.
Big effort put in to get him.

----------


## Neckshot

> Big weekend, not much sleep.
> Exploring some new public land and ran into this bugga roaring hard.
> Big effort put in to get him.
> Attachment 22338


nice work Sub did you lung him? nice rack and good to see your sporting a hairy food catcher aswell :Grin:

----------


## rogers.270

cracker stag subs

----------


## Dino

Cracker Subs

Be well pleased with that

Cheers

Dino

----------


## Roy Lehndorf

> Big weekend, not much sleep.
> Exploring some new public land and ran into this bugga roaring hard.
> Big effort put in to get him.
> Attachment 22338


Shit hot fella......cant wait to Hunt down your way ....well done

----------


## Danny

> Thanks, Yea it looks odd and my mates think the only way i shot it was because it was tied to the Hilux but at 175kg thats as far as we got it before we needed a rest so i took the photo


Brother Snips aye!
Well done bro!


Dan M

----------


## subs

> nice work Sub did you lung him? nice rack and good to see your sporting a hairy food catcher aswell


Yup, first one a bit far back in lungs, was dead on his feet but gave him a bonus shot anyway, just to 
make sure.

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

> Big weekend, not much sleep.
> Exploring some new public land and ran into this bugga roaring hard.
> Big effort put in to get him.
> Attachment 22338


What a beautiful head, perfect symmetry, congrats. He your biggest?

----------


## linyera

this is the last we hunt so far ,the season is not over yet

----------


## subs

> What a beautiful head, perfect symmetry, congrats. He your biggest?


Yes he's my biggest so far, messed a massive 12 up when I was 13 yrs old and have been waiting almost 20 years to make up for it. Heres a front on of him aswell.
Ive seen a few photos from mates of mates over the last 2 weeks and there have been some absolute rippers taken this year so far.

----------


## Toby

That's the exact type of head I want to get in my life time

Perfect. Congrats subs

----------


## Dynastar27

awsome subs  :Thumbsup:

----------


## 338 man

.338 cal Berger 300gr vld at 800yds

----------


## Hunt4life

In the nose!? Faaarrk

----------


## Bryan

Kaimai Stag shot yesterday morning:


Caught him while doing his morning rounds, he had replied to my roar the day before, but we couldn't get onto him again that day. Didn't matter in the end. Another victim of my 270win 130gr Nosler Accubond handloads. First animal I have recovered a bullet from (found resting against opposite shoulder), mushroom was perfect with nice wide wound channel. He was in top condition. Nice even head too.

Very heavy carry out with all the meat and head, especially through the lovely (aka faaarkin horrible) Kaimai bush.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

> Kaimai Stag shot yesterday morning:
> Attachment 22366
> 
> Caught him while doing his morning rounds, he had replied to my roar the day before, but we couldn't get onto him again that day. Didn't matter in the end. Another victim of my 270win 130gr Nosler Accubond handloads. First animal I have recovered a bullet from (found resting against opposite shoulder), mushroom was perfect with nice wide wound channel. He was in top condition. Nice even head too.
> 
> Very heavy carry out with all the meat and head, especially through the lovely (aka faaarkin horrible) Kaimai bush.


Good skills  :Thumbsup:

----------


## phillipgr

Dude well done, that's a mean trophy by Kaimai standards

----------


## sako75

Well done Bryan. Top effort for the Kaimais  :Cool:

----------


## Petros_mk

> Footage taken by a mate of mine ... 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDzKPrx96H0


this is a crack up video

----------


## Nick.m

Shit hot jap mate, you must have a few good heads floating around based on the two stags you shot in this thread.




> .338 cal Berger 300gr vld at 800ydsAttachment 22356

----------


## 338 man

Cheers, my mate & i got two 8s on saturday. mine was smaller. ill put photo of his up soon. Its been a lucky roar so far ( hope it continues ) im " out there doing it " again in the morn.

----------


## 338 man



----------


## Hunt4life

^Kawekas? @338 man Looks like Black Birch or Macintosh  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## phillipgr

> Attachment 22393


That's a mint stag!!!

----------


## Scouser

> Attachment 22353
> 
> Yes he's my biggest so far, messed a massive 12 up when I was 13 yrs old and have been waiting almost 20 years to make up for it. Heres a front on of him aswell.
> Ive seen a few photos from mates of mates over the last 2 weeks and there have been some absolute rippers taken this year so far.


Mate, thats an absolute pearler, well worth the nearly 20 year wait for, id be stoked off my head if i got him.....well done Subs

----------


## Bryan

Mint Sika there 338! He's a beast!  :Cool:

----------


## 338 man

Na, edge of pine forest. Mohaka

----------


## petree

T


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dino

Another bloody Cracker

All these heads not making sleep ay easier to come by, still 4 sleeps to go and just 2 days at the reds this year.

Well done

Dino

----------


## Pointer

Is that an east coast head @petree ?

----------


## petree

Yer could say east coast more central east 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Pointer

Its got that wharerata / wairoa look about him... A cracker, well done!

----------


## craigc

11 Points. 7mm Rem Mag 315 yards

FAT!

----------


## Neckshot

> Its got that wharerata / wairoa look about him... A cracker, well done!


looks a little more south than there almost central Ruahine like!!

----------


## big_foot

> 11 Points. 7mm Rem Mag 315 yards
> 
> FAT!


Go the red bands!

----------


## Neckshot

> 11 Points. 7mm Rem Mag 315 yards
> 
> FAT!


11 points who's copying who here?? :Grin:

----------


## Tahr

> 11 points who's copying who here??


Same weekend. Different locations. When I went to text Craig about mine, I was greeted by a text about his from the night before.

----------


## kiwi39

> 11 points who's copying who here??


Love the chiller on the cheap. I've been thinking of doing one of these to hang our lambs ... Cant afford the full deal yet ... Or justify it


Tim

----------


## petree

Wairoa ? What public land is there do tell?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Toby

> Wairoa ? What public land is there do tell?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nothing here go away  :Grin: 

pm me

----------


## Neckshot

> Same weekend. Different locations. When I went to text Craig about mine, I was greeted by a text about his from the night before.


uncanny!.

----------


## Dundee

jeeze that dog on thee right don't need blaze :Grin:

----------


## Tahr

> uncanny!.


Another hard case story is that when Craig and I were in the Kawekas a couple of weeks ago, a mate of ours heard us on our hand-helds after I had shot a deer, and he was about 10 kms or more away. When he saw Craig the other day he asked him which one of us told the other to "get fucked"  :Have A Nice Day: 

The story was that our voices are very similar, and that I had called Craig to say I had got one down in a steep gully and I was going to leave it there for the morning, or he could come down and help. His reply was “Nah, bring it up and I will see you on the ridge top”. My final word to him about that before I switched off was “get fucked”. And by pure chance, someone out there who new us and recognized our voices picked that comment up.  :Have A Nice Day: 

I did carry it up that night.

Sorry about the thread hijack.

----------


## Neckshot

> Another hard case story is that when Craig and I were in the Kawekas a couple of weeks ago, a mate of ours heard us on our hand-helds after I had shot a deer, and he was about 10 kms or more away. When he saw Craig the other day he asked him which one of us told the other to "get fucked" 
> 
> The story was that our voices are very similar, and that I had called Craig to say I had got one down in a steep gully and I was going to leave it there for the morning, or he could come down and help. His reply was “Nah, bring it up and I will see you on the ridge top”. My final word to him about that before I switched off was “get fucked”. And by pure chance, someone out there who new us and recognized our voices picked that comment up. 
> 
> I did carry it up that night.
> 
> Sorry about the thread hijack.


Ha haha classic,it must be awesome hunting together.
Cheers Tahr.

----------


## Hunt4life

> looks a little more south than there almost central Ruahine like!!


Really? Are the Ruahines producing antler quality like that these days? Only two more days and I'm in there so can't wait!

----------


## mohawk

Kaimai 13

----------


## Scouser

Fuk thats a gnarly head you got the there Mohawk....are you putting the story up?

----------


## dave-m

> Kaimai 13Attachment 22457Attachment 22457


kaimais???? mamaku end I guess haha good stuff!!

----------


## K95

A ten I shot and lost on the tops this morning. Roaring like mad.


image by AckleyImproved, on Flickr

----------


## Dundee

> A ten I shot and lost on the tops this morning. Roaring like mad.
> 
> 
> image by AckleyImproved, on Flickr


Bugger

----------


## Jpayne

Reasonable 12 to kick off the roar this year down south

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> Reasonable 12 to kick off the roar this year down south
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


Ya camera man did a shit job hiding the rifle :Grin:  Mean stag Jpayne :Cool:

----------


## GWH

Nice stag there Jpayne, i like his shape, I'd be very happy with him, congrats

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

Back from a few days in the bush with a very happy client. Watched this pearler of a buck grunting around his harem of does, making delicate love to a couple and drive off two younger bucks before he grunted his way up to within 60 m of us which allowed my hunter put on a perfect shot. Love it!

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter



----------


## Dino

Cracker stag jpayne, looks like some nice open bush

BH the Buck is awesome, would love to see something that good in the Blue Mountains here, pretty early for the Rut I would have thought.

Cheers

dino

----------


## Wildman

> Attachment 22475


Bloody epic! One day...

----------


## Wildman

One up on the Wapiti and I havent even got into my block yet :Psmiley:  

I'm sure it has some red in it though....

----------


## Scouser

> Reasonable 12 to kick off the roar this year down south
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


'Reasonable 12'!!!!! mate, i would give my left swinger to have that buggar.....well done Jpayne

----------


## kiwigreen

My first ever stag shot. Missed a pretty sizeable 10 or 11 and a shitty 8 before getting this in the space of 24 hours! they were mongrel half spooked shots anyway.
Picture perfect roar in, completely un-spooked and shot him behind the front shoulder and he kind of half walked/ran off 20-30m before he was gonners  :Grin: 

Amazing country in the Ruahines.

----------


## Gibo

Nice mate  :Grin:

----------


## madmaori

nice stuff well done man

----------


## Bryan

Nice one kiwigreen!

Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> Really? Are the Ruahines producing antler quality like that these days? Only two more days and I'm in there so can't wait!


Nice to meet you @Hunt4life fancy meeting a jaffa in these woods :Thumbsup:  If its shit up in the Ruahines tomorrow we will have to come back for beersies :Thumbsup:

----------


## craigc

Kiwigreen, for a first and a Ruahine stag, that's a great animal. 10 points is it?

----------


## Tahr

Nice KG. They are often missing their bey tines (the second one up), so thats a goody.

----------


## kiwigreen

Cheers guys. Yeah 10 points, real even and symmetrical too. I'm glad I missed that average 8 now, The average head in where we go is probably like mine or a bit bigger.
We've had a 10 come out in front of us a few years ago, 3 bullets it took to drop it and it looked completely dead - me and my brother walk up to it and it gets up and starts running for its life and took another 2 bullets from a .308 to actually kill it. Ruahine stags are not to messed with! haha.



My dad's best head out of there. Still some good stags in there Hunt4life

----------


## craigc

> 11 points who's copying who here??


Had mine scored today, 237 DS.

----------


## Dundee

An 18 pointer came off Waewaepa last week and was in the neighbours chiller.

----------


## Hunt4life

Plenty of stags roaring up the Rokai valley Friday and Saturday in perfect weather. Shot a nice fat hind but was just too slow to drop her yearling as well on Saturday morning. We were shattered Saturday arvo so went to the pub to 'recover', which was silly cos the weather turned to crap and the stags shut up and moved away from the wind. 
I got a good stag angry and wound up on Sunday morning, while cold and soaked to the bone, but think I pushed him too hard and as closing in for the kill at 60m he suddenly roared from 200m then went quiet and the game was over without me seeing his antlers. Gutted! 
Between three of us we took two hinds and saw eight, but heard about twelve stags roaring. Good fun trip and I'll go back to the Ruahines anytime  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## BRADS

> Plenty of stags roaring up the Rokai valley Friday and Saturday in perfect weather. Shot a nice fat hind but was just too slow to drop her yearling as well on Saturday morning. We were shattered Saturday arvo so went to the pub to 'recover', which was silly cos the weather turned to crap and the stags shut up and moved away from the wind. 
> I got a good stag angry and wound up on Sunday morning, while cold and soaked to the bone, but think I pushed him too hard and as closing in for the kill at 60m he suddenly roared from 200m then went quiet and the game was over without me seeing his antlers. Gutted! 
> Between three of us we took two hinds and saw eight, but heard about twelve stags roaring. Good fun trip and I'll go back to the Ruahines anytime


Hope the heads up helped mate :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

Clients stag from last week. 9 x 6 x 40" long, was wrapped to say the least with his first stag. Couldn't have cut it finer, was 40 m from the bush edge with light dying by the second when we got him

----------


## scoped

Havent seen anything shot in the tararuas yet, so put the jacket on and got this one  :Have A Nice Day: 



only a little 8 but a little meat to take home  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Hope you don't mind me sharing Cody but this is bloody impressive.Well done :Thumbsup:

----------


## Greyghost

> Reasonable 12 to kick off the roar this year down south
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


Do you shagg your lamb chops too ?

----------


## Twoshotkill

Not mine ... A mate shot this one on sat

----------


## Twoshotkill

> Hope you don't mind me sharing Cody but this is bloody impressive.Well done
> Attachment 22714


Now that is a great sika head!

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

> Not mine ... A mate shot this one on sat
> Attachment 22726


Beautiful, love a good royal

----------


## Toby

> Not mine ... A mate shot this one on sat
> Attachment 22726


Nice looking head, Be even better if it was a 12

----------


## Hunt4life

> Not mine ... A mate shot this one on sat
> Attachment 22726


Wicked long tines  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> Not mine ... A mate shot this one on sat
> Attachment 22726


It is strange that the right Bez tine is missing

----------


## subs

a bushy from close to home, they hav been making noise for almost 3 weeks now.

----------


## Scouser

> Hope you don't mind me sharing Cody but this is bloody impressive.Well done
> Attachment 22714


Jeese, that the best ive seen on this thread......AWESOME!!!!!!!!

----------


## deer243

Hes my first stag shot in the nelson region bushstalking, 126kg without the head, 242 1/8th DS







Thats me with the stag

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

> Hes my first stag shot in the nelson region bushstalking, 126kg without the head, 242 1/8th DS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats me with the stag


Lovely stag mate, good effort

----------


## Rushy

Brilliant Deer243

----------


## Scouser

OK.......i now have to decide between two......ohh mannnnn!!!!!!!!!

----------


## JoshC

Southland bush stag. 13 points. Got him yesterday evening after first seeing him at daybreak, fucking it up, chasing him around in the bush all day, then pinning him down late avo and sealing the deal right on dark. Stags like this in the area are very very rare, so we are rapt!!

----------


## subs

Not a bad 1000th post, awesome stag josh, very few and far between those things.

----------


## Dundee

Now don't get @Scouser started on free range Josh :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> Southland bush stag. 13 points. Got him yesterday evening after first seeing him at daybreak, fucking it up, chasing him around in the bush all day, then pinning him down late avo and sealing the deal right on dark. Stags like this in the area are very very rare, so we are rapt!!


I have been waiting for your post in here! Bloody nice stag  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

> Southland bush stag. 13 points. Got him yesterday evening after first seeing him at daybreak, fucking it up, chasing him around in the bush all day, then pinning him down late avo and sealing the deal right on dark. Stags like this in the area are very very rare, so we are rapt!!


Nicely done sir

----------


## JoshC

> I have been waiting for your post in here! Bloody nice stag


Hehe thanks mate. I've always known there was a decent stag in the area, it's only taken me 20 odd years to actually see one there! 

Roars not over yet though, another couple of weeks hunting for me  :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

> Nicely done sir


BH when some of us were in the miltary "Sir" meant they did fuck all work :Grin:  Clearly Josh C has done some work :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Scouser

> Now don't get @Scouser started on free range Josh


Absolute 'ripper' stag mate......well worth the days work when youve waited 20 years......youll get no argument from me Dundee!!!!!!

----------


## initiaz

Hi   @Rushy, no offence but indeed ur  compliments n welcome on almost all forums is vry encouraging but where is ur stag... let us see tat as well... we knw u not s green s eva b4 may be but this time of da year cud b when we r given the opportunity to compliment on ur successful day...lol

----------


## Jpayne

> Do you shagg your lamb chops too ?


Greyghost, unsure where you're headed with that comment? 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk

----------


## phillipgr

> Southland bush stag. 13 points. Got him yesterday evening after first seeing him at daybreak, fucking it up, chasing him around in the bush all day, then pinning him down late avo and sealing the deal right on dark. Stags like this in the area are very very rare, so we are rapt!!


Far out that's a primo stag Josh

----------


## Rushy

> Hi   @Rushy, no offence but indeed ur  compliments n welcome on almost all forums is vry encouraging but where is ur stag... let us see tat as well... we knw u not s green s eva b4 may be but this time of da year cud b when we r given the opportunity to compliment on ur successful day...lol


No offence taken Initiaz.  This year I have shot five red deer. But they have all been on my farm for meat (so merely slaughtering) and none while hunting. I have only been able to get away on two occasions this year which was when I took a couple of forum members that were new to stalking and we did not catch up with anything and the competition in Wanganui a couple of weeks back where I was relegated to chief gutter, skinner and carrier (because apparently I am faster than the other guys, or perhaps just bloody gullible).  Had I shot a deer, there would not be any photographs from me anyway as I don't ever carry a camera. By the way I have been trying all bloody day to reply to this. I almost gave up.

----------


## Rushy

> Southland bush stag. 13 points. Got him yesterday evening after first seeing him at daybreak, fucking it up, chasing him around in the bush all day, then pinning him down late avo and sealing the deal right on dark. Stags like this in the area are very very rare, so we are rapt!!


Brilliant Josh.

----------


## Dynastar27

> No offence taken Initiaz.  This year I have shot five red deer. But they have all been on my farm for meat (so merely slaughtering) and none while hunting. I have only been able to get away on two occasions this year which was when I took a couple of forum members that were new to stalking and we did not catch up with anything and the competition in Wanganui a couple of weeks back where I was relegated to chief gutter, skinner and carrier (because apparently I am faster than the other guys, or perhaps just bloody gullible).  Had I shot a deer, there would not be any photographs from me anyway as I don't ever carry a camera. By the way I have been trying all bloody day to reply to this. I almost gave up.


Hahahah you blaming the green horns haha

----------


## Rushy

> Hahahah you blaming the green horns haha


If you recall there were four of us walking on cornflakes and sounding like a herd of buffalo in a china shop  The bloody deer South of Queenstown could have heard us coming.

----------


## initiaz

> No offence taken Initiaz.  This year I have shot five red deer. But they have all been on my farm for meat (so merely slaughtering) and none while hunting. I have only been able to get away on two occasions this year which was when I took a couple of forum members that were new to stalking and we did not catch up with anything and the competition in Wanganui a couple of weeks back where I was relegated to chief gutter, skinner and carrier (because apparently I am faster than the other guys, or perhaps just bloody gullible).  Had I shot a deer, there would not be any photographs from me anyway as I don't ever carry a camera. By the way I have been trying all bloody day to reply to this. I almost gave up.


Hmmmm ok.. they stil goin crazy out dea..hw bout a wee walk wid a camera too.. wil luv to see ur trophy

----------


## tui_man2

Brothers monster got scored at just over 315 so herb happy boy will get better photos of it then I have to post

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## Matt2308

Just back from job off WA and tomorrow is gonna be my first hunt in over a month, hoping there will still be a few roaring in Canterbury.
Anyone been out in the last couple of days and heard stags still roaring?

----------


## shift14

> Hmmmm ok.. they stil goin crazy out dea..hw bout a wee walk wid a camera too.. wil luv to see ur trophy


Anybody care to translate please?

B

----------


## PerazziSC3

> Just back from job off WA and tomorrow is gonna be my first hunt in over a month, hoping there will still be a few roaring in Canterbury.
> Anyone been out in the last couple of days and heard stags still roaring?


heard a few saturday morning but got fucking wet and cloudy quick

----------


## JoshC

Out last evening, saw two stags. Was tempted to knock knock one over but couldn't really be bothered dragging it out from where it was. Roaring action was quiet until right on dark then they cranked into it for two hours and stopped. Would've heard 5-7 stags roaring in one valley.

----------


## initiaz

> Anybody care to translate please?
> 
> B


which language you want that translated in @shift14 .... i use my phone to read and reply to forum most of the time that is why used short cut words like we do in text messages...

----------


## shift14

> which language you want that translated in @shift14 .... i use my phone to read and reply to forum most of the time that is why used short cut words like we do in text messages...


English would be nice thanks, I'm typing this on my shitty old 3G S with really fat arthritic fingers, its not that hard.

B

----------


## initiaz

> English would be nice thanks, I'm typing this on my shitty old 3G S with really fat arthritic fingers, its not that hard.
> 
> B


That paragraph was actually for Rushy.. what I meant was that the stags are still roaring their hearts out and if he wants he can still go get them.. he mentioned in his post that he doesnt take cemaras with him so i said to take one this time.. hope you have read where this post started than you would have got what it meant in the first place.. anyways hope you do now..

----------


## sako75

> Hi   @Rushy, no offence but indeed ur  compliments n welcome on almost all forums is vry encouraging but where is ur stag... let us see tat as well... we knw u not s green s eva b4 may be but this time of da year cud b when we r given the opportunity to compliment on ur successful day...lol


I think he is talking about this one also. Enough to make an educated man see red. Shorthand like this belongs in texts or PM's not on forums


Now back to the bigs heads  :Cool:

----------


## Mike H

Had a few days on and off this roar in the bush. Had plenty of other things on so tried to head out on the better days. Started off with a trip to a high country station with pockets of DOC land adjacent to it. First day and a bit out we saw plenty of deer but no deer were harmed. Visited a few days later and two of us managed two stags and a yearling which hung around after the shots:





Next up a few days were spent in Fiordland. First day out we had about 7 stags going, buggered one up and the others wouldn't come in close enough for an ID so were lucky. Another day out I shot a stag but couldn't find him in the chest high crown fern. Looked for two hours but had to leave to catch a plane to Wellington.

Went out again last Sunday and managed to get a 13 pointer with a reasonable head for an area which normally has poor heads but good numbers of deer.







Won't get out for a hunt again this roar so now just waiting on the first weekend of May!

----------


## username

Good stuff mike!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Well done Mike.

----------


## Scouser

Brilliant Mike, looks like youve had an eventful roar....bummer about the stag in Fiordland!!!!!

----------


## Mac

Here's mine shot with my 1902 lee enfield


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Shit hot mac :thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## Dundee

Another bit of great history for the old rifle. Well done Mac :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Here's mine shot with my 1902 lee enfield
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fantastic stag Mac. Well done.

----------


## Scouser

Brilliant Mac...........the reputation of the 'good old' Lee Enfield lives on!!!!!!!

----------


## Mac

Love the old rifles eh, if looked after should still be going strong in another hundred years. Was well stoked, he was a beautiful boy and me and my mate sure felt it when we boned and packed him out! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Hunt4life

> Here's mine shot with my 1902 lee enfield[IMG]http://img.tapatalk.com/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice one Mac! Evidence for all young guys just starting out hunting, that you don't need a brand new Tikka 7mmRemMag with flash vari-power scope to do the job. $300 on an adequate rifle and you're into it  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Mac

It's not how flash a rifle you've got its years of trial and error out there doing it. If the enfield is good enough to win two world wars it's good enough for me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> It's not how flash a rifle you've got its years of trial and error out there doing it. If the enfield is good enough to win two world wars it's good enough for me!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wish that rifle could talk Mac the history would be unbeleivable. :Cool:

----------


## kiwigreen

My first fallow kill a couple hours ago in Otawa, Te Puke.
3 deer so far in 2014, I can finally call myself a hunter  :Grin: .

 Stupid little spiker just looking at me 5-10 meters away completely unspooked. I guess it pays to be dead still.

----------


## deer243

Another sucessful hunt, managed my second stag bushstalking.  Another good one for the nelson region, stoked!!

----------


## silentscope

> Another sucessful hunt, managed my second stag bushstalking.  Another good one for the nelson region, stoked!!


thats a bloody choice stag mate well done

----------


## Mac

Nice one!

----------


## Rushy

> Another sucessful hunt, managed my second stag bushstalking.  Another good one for the nelson region, stoked!!


Brilliant.  Well done.

----------


## Scouser

Really nice stag Deer243, great rack on him....well done mate

----------


## 7mmsf

Shot this small eight pointer yesterday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Fantastic.

----------


## Dynastar27

> Shot this small eight pointer yesterday 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nice one  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Mac

Nice one, what a beauty!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Scouser

Really nice symmetry on the rack 7mmsf, nice one mate....

----------


## veitnamcam

Not mine.



Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## EeeBees

> Here's mine shot with my 1902 lee enfield [/URL]


That is a real gun!!

----------


## veitnamcam

> That is a real gun!!


Rifle! My granddad and dad would have both slapped you round the head for calling it a gun. :Wink:  :Zomg: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mac

> Rifle! My granddad and dad would have both slapped you round the head for calling it a gun.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Haha yeah my old man would have said the same thing, you're right though they don't make them like they used to! Am currently sitting in my spare room deciding which rifle to take out next days off: the 1902 lee enfield, 1902 martini enfield, the 1880 enfield or the 1946 mosen nagant carbine. The fully wooded 1907 smle isn't getting it's heavy arse lugged anywhere except maybe the rifle range! I have a browning a bolt in 300win mag that has been collecting dust for the last 12 or so years, hoping to head down south this year and put it to use on some thar and chamois.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mac

> Not mine.
> 
> Attachment 23261
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Fuck symmetry, would be proud to have that one on the wall mate, it's a monster!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Happy

Me and 30calterry got these two on Monday. Mine the smaller from 10 Mtrs ( Wicked stalks both ) 30Calterrys the larger from 220 Mtrs
as there was no chance of getting in closer.... 



Had a very close chat to this fat thing for a minute till he got sick of us .. ha ha

----------


## Dundee

Wairarapa heads?

----------


## veitnamcam

Good stuff Happy :Thumbsup:  :Cool:

----------


## Scouser

Excellent Happy & 30 Cal......any chance of a write up in the magazine section?.....oh go on!!!!!!

----------


## Rushy

> Me and 30calterry got these two on Monday. Mine the smaller from 10 Mtrs ( Wicked stalks both ) 30Calterrys the larger from 220 Mtrs
> as there was no chance of getting in closer.... 
> 
> Attachment 23302
> 
> Had a very close chat to this fat thing for a minute till he got sick of us .. ha ha
> 
> Attachment 23303


Good shit Happy. Well done to you both.

----------


## Gibo

Nice work Happy and 30cal  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

> Nice work Happy and 30cal


Only liked your post cause Happy is busy :Grin:

----------


## Happy

> Only liked your post cause Happy is busy


Too right organizing trailers of tea tree for the Mai Mai's tomorrow and the guys who couldn't organise a piss up at Mangatanoka.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

> Only liked your post cause Happy is busy


All good, I only liked yours cause?

----------


## TJM

> Shot this small eight pointer yesterday 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice, well done :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## EeeBees

> Rifle! My granddad and dad would have both slapped you round the head for calling it a gun.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Yes, VC, you are absolutely right...like asking my cousin (a lifer in the RNZN) what was his boat like...DUCK :XD:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yes, VC, you are absolutely right...like asking my cousin (a lifer in the RNZN) what was his boat like...DUCK


Some of em actually are/were boats not ships :Wink: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## deer243

Heres my two heads this roar together to compare.
Smaller ten 209DS
Bigger 8 242DS    Pretty happy with them both, about to be mounted on wall very soon

----------


## Toby

Shit that 8 is nice

----------


## deer243

> Shit that 8 is nice


Yeah, pretty wicked for my first stag, esp for the nelson region.Pretty stoked with them both as the goal this year was one stag, 4 pointer or better so well and truely happy with my roar efforts. Going again tomorrow, who knows, might add another one lol.

----------


## Rushy

> Going again tomorrow, who knows, might add another one lol.


Good skills.

----------


## Scott

This boy was in the wrong place at the wrong time. We were out for a red but he happened to appear. After i shot him i saw a flash to my left - turned around to see a nice red stag heading the other way the next gully over.

----------


## deer243

Nice fallow,good effort. I should of gone for one of those today, no reds where i was lol

----------


## Rushy

> This boy was in the wrong place at the wrong time. We were out for a red but he happened to appear. After i shot him i saw a flash to my left - turned around to see a nice red stag heading the other way the next gully over. 
> 
> Attachment 23365


Excellent Scott.

----------


## Gibo

> This boy was in the wrong place at the wrong time. We were out for a red but he happened to appear. After i shot him i saw a flash to my left - turned around to see a nice red stag heading the other way the next gully over. 
> 
> Attachment 23365


Nice buck!!!!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

What a beauty Scott :Cool:

----------


## Mac

Am going out again this Sunday in the Tararuas, anyone know if they're still roaring? Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Heard some roars on the 22nd but haven't been out since.

----------


## veitnamcam

> This boy was in the wrong place at the wrong time. We were out for a red but he happened to appear. After i shot him i saw a flash to my left - turned around to see a nice red stag heading the other way the next gully over. 
> 
> Attachment 23365



Fantastic palmation  :Cool:

----------


## Rushy

> Fantastic palmation


Agreed.  Very wide.

----------


## Malhunting



----------


## Gibo

> 


Nice!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

Well done Mal.

----------


## dale

Got this 18 and a mate got this 13 from the wairarapa

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

> Attachment 23407Got this 18 and a mate got this 13 from the wairarapa


Got a bit of farmed blood in him with those forked trez.

----------


## Gibo

> Attachment 23407Got this 18 and a mate got this 13 from the wairarapa


Did he not see you coming with his brow tine in his eye?  :Grin:

----------


## dale

yeah you don't grow Christmas trees in the wild  :Have A Nice Day:  was private farm

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

looks as though he had the smaller one sitting in a bit too much bleach! haha

----------


## Tahr

> looks as though he had the smaller one sitting in a bit too much bleach! haha


I think that that is the shadow running across it.

Papers Past &mdash; Evening Post &mdash; 2 June 1888 &mdash; RED DEER IN THE WAIRARAPA. TO THE EDITOR.

----------


## Neckshot

> yeah you don't grow Christmas trees in the wild  was private farm


Actually I've stalked thru pine trees in the Ruahines :Grin:  you have finnished those heads of nicely good work. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Hunt4life

@Happy... You given up on the Kaimais mate? 
Just spent Saturday night at Mangamuka Hut from Te Tuhi. Tramped/Hunted 14km in the loop to North-South track then back out to Carpark... Not a fricken sign of recent deer activity and no roars at all. Have DoC dumped some 1080 up there?

----------


## Gutshot

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gutshot

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gutshot

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gutshot

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gutshot

Nothing big, but blood sweat n beers made it enjoyable

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Dealing it up Gutshot!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Scouser

Nice one (or 5) Gutshot, all those this roar?......plenty busy mate!!!!!

----------


## Rushy

Good skills Gutshot.

----------


## Gutshot

Yea all this roar. Got lucky every weeknd for 4 weeks. Alot of kms in the truck when you live in Auckland

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## 338 man

This silly young 8pointer made just a little 2much noise and my .338 cal 180gr AB found him

----------


## Mac

Nice spread


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mohawk660

> Nothing big, but blood sweat n beers made it enjoyable
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Well done Gutshot, good to see another westy on here!

----------


## veitnamcam

> This silly young 8pointer made just a little 2much noise and my .338 cal 180gr AB found himAttachment 23506


Did you look at his jaw? he looks to have small body size like a young stag but his pedicles are lowish and has that motley forehead of and older stag, not saying he is and old boy but possibly not "young"

----------


## Dirtyface

My 1st sika

----------


## Twoshotkill

One hell of a first mate... well done

----------


## 338 man

Veitnamcam, yea i did and he was probably only 2years old. I shot him in a native gorge in the middle of a central north island pine forest that has good genes and unlimited food. One day i will bring the jaw out for aging and will know for sure.

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

> Attachment 23550
> My 1st sika


Was that guided or un-guided?

----------


## Gibo

> Attachment 23550
> My 1st sika


You joined! Good shit, nice Sika  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 23550
> My 1st sika


Welcome Dirtyface. Well done.

----------


## TJM

Great 1st Sika !!

----------


## kiwigreen

First time in sika country on an overnight trip, managed to scrape this little bug up in the morning. He roared 40 meters away and came in fairly quick.
Shit loads of sign everywhere, even on the track.

Absolutely no condition on him whatsoever. First for 3 species this year red-fallow-sika and I must say sika are my new favourite species for sure!.

----------


## kiwigreen

Double post sorry.

----------


## Dunnos Hunter

[QUOTE=kiwi39;230886]Footage taken by a mate

Cool! thats roar hunting supreme, its not what  you shoot, its what you experience that makes roar hunting awesome. Always best shared with brothers in arms

----------


## Dirtyface

> Was that guided or un-guided?


Un-guided


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nick.m

This thread has quietened off a bit in the last few days, so heres Luke.s and my effort from the weekend.

----------


## Gibo

> This thread has quietened off a bit in the last few days, so heres Luke.s and my effort from the weekend.


Two rippers there mate, getting it done  :Grin:

----------


## 7mmsaum

> This silly young 8pointer made just a little 2much noise and my .338 cal 180gr AB found himAttachment 23506


Little bit of Sika in there perhaps.

----------


## phillipgr

> This thread has quietened off a bit in the last few days, so heres Luke.s and my effort from the weekend.


All this while I was at work...  :TT TT: 

Good work guys, what a hunt.  :Cool:

----------


## Rushy

> This thread has quietened off a bit in the last few days, so heres Luke.s and my effort from the weekend.


Way to go guys.

----------


## kingstoncowboy

My latest hunts.

----------


## Scouser

> My latest hunts.
> Attachment 23990Attachment 23991


Two beauties there mate, the Fallow is excellent....well done!!!!!

----------


## Ryan

Good looking dog too.

----------


## Tuidog

One from South Australia for you, small head, big body

----------


## Shearer

A six point jap I roared in. He was coming straight towards me and I was a bit disappointed to find after shooting him he was completely lacking trey tines. The bonus was a great skin which I am getting tanned.

----------


## TJM

Still a nice stag,, interesting coat will make a nice skin indeed. Well done.

----------


## 7mmsf

That's a mean skin

----------


## Rushy

Well done Shearer

----------


## Scouser

Fantastic skin Shearer, never seen one like that before!!!!!!....great trophy mate...

----------


## Mac

Nice stag there and yeah beautiful skin, another two points there and it would have been amazing! Still bloody good there mate, I would be well stoked!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

> One from South Australia for you, small head, big body


That's a nice head, looks fairly young. Watervalley escapee you reckon? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## johnino

You must be a bloody good hunter if you're a bit disappointed with that one shearer. It's a beaut.

----------


## Shearer

> You must be a bloody good hunter if you're a bit disappointed with that one shearer. It's a beaut.


No. More than happy. He just looked like a good 8 when I squeezed off the shot. A form of ground shrinkage I guess.

----------


## Malhunting

Went out yesterday to a spot we have been hunting hard for a year and just getting to grips with the place and the layout of the land.
A fortnight ago i seen a decent buck but took to long to pull the trigger, as i checked the head again it bolted, well im glad i didnt shoot it as now i realise that he still had another 3 years growth to hit full potential for the area.
Yesterday my hunting mate was the lucky one, he pulled the trigger on a once in a lifetime Buck. I will measure it tomorrow hopefully but in the meantime here is a pick of it.

----------


## phillipgr

Wow good stuff

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Wildman

> Went out yesterday to a spot we have been hunting hard for a year and just getting to grips with the place and the layout of the land.
> A fortnight ago i seen a decent buck but took to long to pull the trigger, as i checked the head again it bolted, well im glad i didnt shoot it as now i realise that he still had another 3 years growth to hit full potential for the area.
> Yesterday my hunting mate was the lucky one, he pulled the trigger on a once in a lifetime Buck. I will measure it tomorrow hopefully but in the meantime here is a pick of it.


Epic :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Munsey

That's a beauty , nice to be part of that  :Cool:

----------


## veitnamcam

Fantastic head!

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Neckshot

That is a awesome head.we had a fallow head come into deertalkers last wed and it scored 240ds and looking at that its even better.and what a great coat on it.Nice work.

Jase

----------


## Twoshotkill

holy shit... That is a fuckin awesome rack. well done!

----------


## Gibo

> holy shit... That is a fuckin awesome rack. well done!


+1  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Went out yesterday to a spot we have been hunting hard for a year and just getting to grips with the place and the layout of the land.
> A fortnight ago i seen a decent buck but took to long to pull the trigger, as i checked the head again it bolted, well im glad i didnt shoot it as now i realise that he still had another 3 years growth to hit full potential for the area.
> Yesterday my hunting mate was the lucky one, he pulled the trigger on a once in a lifetime Buck. I will measure it tomorrow hopefully but in the meantime here is a pick of it.


That is a cracker Mal

----------


## Scouser

Agree with all the comments so far......once in a lifetime rack.......brilliant

----------


## Dundee

Brilliant Mal that is a head and more :Cool:

----------


## Monk

Shot this guy in the Tararuas last weekend.Came into a roar!10 points,nothing flash but good fun!!

----------


## Rushy

Well done Monk.

----------


## Wildman

No where near the results posted by Mal and kingstoncowboy but this head from the Blue Mnts will be my last for a while I'd say with a move to the North Island on the cards in July...

----------


## Rushy

> No where near the results posted by Mal and kingstoncowboy but this head from the Blue Mnts will be my last for a while I'd say with a move to the North Island on the cards in July...


We have them in the North Island as well Wildman.

----------


## Wildman

> We have them in the North Island as well Wildman.


I know Rushy, its just not the same, the ballot system and the bush is quite unique. That combined with great potential in a wild, original heard, as well as years of obsession makes it a bit sad :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## JoshC

That's a very nice bluies buck mate, nice work. And you're right, it is a unique herd to hunt that's for sure.  :Cool:

----------


## phillipgr

Cheers for the pic. Hunting fallow in the blue mountains is something I'd like to do.

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Malhunting

> Went out yesterday to a spot we have been hunting hard for a year and just getting to grips with the place and the layout of the land.
> A fortnight ago i seen a decent buck but took to long to pull the trigger, as i checked the head again it bolted, well im glad i didnt shoot it as now i realise that he still had another 3 years growth to hit full potential for the area.
> Yesterday my hunting mate was the lucky one, he pulled the trigger on a once in a lifetime Buck. I will measure it tomorrow hopefully but in the meantime here is a pick of it.


Had a very quick measure today and it is 235ds, it was a very quick and rough measure. Unfortunately it was hit with over spread which i suspected when first seeing it and it lost 12 points.
Still a cracker head.

----------


## Neckshot

> Had a very quick measure today and it is 235ds, it was a very quick and rough measure. Unfortunately it was hit with over spread which i suspected when first seeing it and it lost 12 points.
> Still a cracker head.


Still very good Are you going to get it officially recorded? it looks a 240ds how will it be mounted?.I friend just got a sham shoulder mount freeze dried and it looked bloody good,took half the time aswell.

Jasen

----------


## PerazziSC3

Got some battle scars on him. Great head

----------


## Malhunting

Yeah the head skin is bald behind the ears and patches of his nose and neck, kind of hoping those scars are from a bigger buck haha.
Not sure if he plans to mount it, probably chuck it out the back of the dog kennels with the rest. :ORLY:

----------


## JoshC

> Yeah the head skin is bald behind the ears and patches of his nose and neck, kind of hoping those scars are from a bigger buck haha.
> Not sure if he plans to mount it, probably chuck it out the back of the dog kennels with the rest.


Haha I'll kick his arse if he does!

----------


## Beanie

Scrubby 4 points for me animal was in mint condition and came in to 8m. Shot a pig 3 days before hand about 150lb with good hooks. boiled them out in the bush and came up with these

----------


## Dundee

Cuppla beauties Beanie,that hog is a great photo :Cool:

----------


## Beanie

Hooks sorry pic did not load
The H and R handi rifle first deer and pig I have shot with it

----------


## dave-m

> Attachment 24266


they look smaller in the pic than what they actually are ay. awesome tusks and bloody sharp too haha  :Grin:

----------


## Scouser

Great stuff Beanie....is the hog a 'captain cooker'?

----------


## Rushy

Well done Beanie. Good animals both.  Those tusks will make a great set of earrings for the missus. Ha ha ha ha

----------


## Beanie

They were only showing up to the brown marks in the jaw and I thought they were small. Boiled them and kept on pulling low and behold the biggest I have seen.
Wife not having a bar of earrings HAHa not even happy about them on top of the fridge to show them off at the mo HAHHA

----------


## Dino

Big day on the hill, managed this boy on the bush edge just before dark.

1st buck in the hard...stoked. Whisky tasting good right now

Cheers

Dino

----------


## Rushy

Well done Dino.  A good buck and a good scotch to follow. What a day.

----------


## Gutshot

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Brilliant Gutshot. He had obviously had a mishap with his right antler at some stage.

----------


## Scouser

> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Did you see he had only one set before you shot him?.....post the yarn on the 'magazine' thread, looks a good animal.....well done Gutshot

----------


## Gutshot

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gutshot

Stags a stag

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Stags a stag
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


What if its a buck?  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Must have been dam close to a gutshot too  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> What if its a buck?


Or a bull.

----------


## Rushy

> Must have been dam close to a gutshot too


Looks to be about six inches away VC.

----------


## Scouser

> Stags a stag
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Spot on.....cant argue with that.....

----------


## HNTMAD

Well i had a better roar this year than last. I managed a 10pt and a 9pt in the Reds and an 8pt Fallow with the roar kicking off with a half share in an 11pt Red. A mix of public and Private, Cant wait for winter and spring!! New country to cover. Enjoy

Attachment 24541

Attachment 24542

Attachment 24543

----------


## Dundee

That second one is skinny

----------


## HNTMAD

> That second one is skinny


May have been the position, he certainly wasn't fat but not too skinny and as i had neck shot him we took front and back wheels and the back steak and eye fillet and i can tell you after 4.5hours i wish he had been skinny!!

----------


## Scouser

Great time in the Roar there HNTMAD.......well done mate

----------


## jack

My sons first stag

----------


## Twoshotkill

is that a 12 or an 11? looks like a point may be hidden at the top right of the pic.
Well done to Jacks son! that is some first!!!

----------


## Scouser

> Attachment 24640
> 
> My sons first stag


FUK, thats awesome...........well done mate!

----------


## jack

> What if its a buck?


And if it was would it taste any different :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> And if it was would it taste any different


Yip, pretty different taste the fallow to red  :Grin:

----------


## jack

> FUK, thats awesome...........well done mate!


Yeah was awesome, both boys went out other boy was in wrong position they could've both had one, but them the breaks they will be out there again looking for them.

----------


## jack

> Yip, pretty different taste the fallow to red


well will send them out with a order of each so we can compare lol, they only gone about 3 hours when he got this one

----------


## Gibo

> well will send them out with a order of each so we can compare lol, they only gone about 3 hours when he got this one


He will be hard pressed to beat that cracker of a first  :Grin:

----------


## jack

Possibly there where 3 stags with about 10 hinds so you never know anything is possible that boy is such a tin arse.  Never seen my boy smile so much  :Grin:  The other boy is off next weekend to out do him, spotted a nice stag a couple of weeks ago so off to try and find him.

----------


## Gibo

> Possibly there where 3 stags with about 10 hinds so you never know anything is possible that boy is such a tin arse.  Never seen my boy smile so much  The other boy is off next weekend to out do him, spotted a nice stag a couple of weeks ago so off to try and find him.


Wish him the best.

----------


## jack

> Wish him the best.


Thanks so much I will.

----------


## jack

Heres it hanging

well sorta anyway  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

Excellent stuff to see.

----------


## Tahr

Does this count?

----------


## Rushy

> Does this count?


Certainly does

----------


## Tahr

Spikers - YouTube

----------


## big_foot

Been itching my arse to get out for a few weeks now, bloody weathers been dead still so been getting other shit done.

Things come together for me this morning this fulla was grazing away in some thick shit on the edge of a small clearing, could only see the tops of his antlers and every so often he'd pop his head up for a look around. He was staring straight at me at about 50m, didnt seem at all bothered by my bright blaze cap so thats a positive :Thumbsup: 

First shot went into the neck just below the head but didnt connect with bone which sent him charging in my direction, he closed the gap right up to 10m and the next shot in the base of the neck dropped him on the spot.

Nothing flash but it will definitely be going up in the gun room...till I get a bigger one :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

> Does this count?


Did you get that last night before the storm Tahr?

----------


## Dundee

Waiting for the pics from Snee Road @7mmsaum  as they won't show on my useless phone. :Wink:

----------


## GWH

> Waiting for the pics from Snee Road @7mmsaum  as they won't show on my useless phone.


Did you shoot a good stag Andrew? Yeah come on give us a pic ;-)

Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> Did you shoot a good stag Andrew? Yeah come on give us a pic ;-)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk


13 pointer fallow :Grin:    I didn't type that out loud did I?

----------


## GWH

> 13 pointer fallow   I didn't type that out loud did I?


At the 'Snee' rd spot?

Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Did you shoot a good stag Andrew? Yeah come on give us a pic ;-)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk


Just sent them to dundees phone again.

----------


## Dundee

No bloody good on my useless phone :Sick:

----------


## jack

Waiting Waiting waiting lol 

geez bloody males with technology  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

I could take a photo of my phone but that wouldn't help :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## veitnamcam

That's a bloody cracker first stag miss jacks son . :Cool: 

Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> That's a bloody cracker first stag miss jacks son .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk


Miss jacks son, Miss jackson ??  :Grin:

----------


## jack

> That's a bloody cracker first stag miss jacks son .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk


Thanks he is mighty pleased with himself

----------


## jack

> Miss jacks son, Miss jackson ??


whatever as long as you don't call me jackass  :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> whatever as long as you don't call me jackass


Ha ha sorry, reminded me of the outcasts song  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gutshot

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gutshot

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gutshot

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gutshot

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## Scouser

Another cracking head there Gutshot........your the man!!!!!!!!!

----------


## phillipgr

Great sambar  gutshot

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

> Hi guys, heres a sambar a got with the better half a couple of weeks ago


Nice! Thats some solid timber  :Thumbsup:

----------


## moose272

Hi guys, heres a sambar a got with the better half a couple of weeks ago

----------


## Rushy

Excellent

----------


## Scouser

> Hi guys, heres a sambar a got with the better half a couple of weeks ago
> Attachment 24879


Jeese Moose, thats impressive...and as for the Sambar head, welllllll......!!!!!!!!

----------


## silentscope

> Been itching my arse to get out for a few weeks now, bloody weathers been dead still so been getting other shit done.
> 
> Things come together for me this morning this fulla was grazing away in some thick shit on the edge of a small clearing, could only see the tops of his antlers and every so often he'd pop his head up for a look around. He was staring straight at me at about 50m, didnt seem at all bothered by my bright blaze cap so thats a positive
> 
> First shot went into the neck just below the head but didnt connect with bone which sent him charging in my direction, he closed the gap right up to 10m and the next shot in the base of the neck dropped him on the spot.
> 
> Nothing flash but it will definitely be going up in the gun room...till I get a bigger one
> 
> Attachment 24680


nice one mate, i wish i had something like that for my gun room haha. my turn will come

----------


## Gibo

How did I comment before the post of Moose272's? What black magic is this?

----------


## Rushy

> What black magic is this?


That old black magic that you do so well Gibo.

----------


## Dundee

Nice horse there Moose good rack on him too :Thumbsup:  :Cool:

----------


## phillipgr

> How did I comment before the post of Moose272's? What black magic is this?


Haha I just thought my phone was on the piss. 

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## big_foot

> nice one mate, i wish i had something like that for my gun room haha. my turn will come


Proof that hard yards=results. Ive been going to that spot for 4 years, had many of fruitless wanderings around in circles and finally starting to get the hang of it :Thumbsup: 

All I can say is take in every bit of info you read on here and apply it, and keep sussing out you bush on google earth, before and after your hunt.

----------


## Scouser

> Proof that hard yards=results. Ive been going to that spot for 4 years, had many of fruitless wanderings around in circles and finally starting to get the hang of it
> 
> All I can say is take in every bit of info you read on here and apply it, and keep sussing out you bush on google earth, before and after your hunt.


Great advice BF, thats been my mantra ever since i joined the forum......i would be nowhere if i had not joined!!!!!!

----------


## Farmer



----------


## Rushy

Very nice indeed. Well done.

----------


## Hunt4life

> Attachment 24932


I hope you're entering that one in the Sika Show competition @Farmer

----------


## Richard007

Shot this nice buck yesterday at secret spot X somewhere in Central Otago. Was really hard to see as light was fading late in the afternoon but spyed him way up high resting behind a Kanuka tree. Could only see his antlers at a distance. Had to make the shot up high at about 250 metres with the wind swirling mainly from the wrong direction. Took 3 shots in the lower chest, one in neck to drop him. Thought it was all over but he made a move and it took a bit to take him down and slit his throat. Never over till the fat lady sings!

----------


## veitnamcam

That is a seriously nice fallow head :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:  :Cool: 

Can I ask public or private?

----------


## Richard007

Yep, shot on private land. Been roaming there for a while. Bit better than the one I got a couple of years back in a slightly different pos. R.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## the scudd

thats a cracker

----------


## Rushy

Fantastic Richard

----------


## Richard007

Thanks Scudd & Rushy and VC as well. Was interested to note when I slit the stomach open that it was a real tan brown colour and found some fresh shit along the water race we walked around with that same colour. There was plenty of other sign in the area above the deer including bushes effed up and fresh hind shit but nothing else in the vicinity. It was like he shagged himself tired and just laying down to chill out after the job was done. Not sure what he was eating but I'll be taking note for next time. Anyone have any ideas on how to Douglas score fallow? R


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Wildman

> Thanks Scudd & Rushy and VC as well. Was interested to note when I slit the stomach open that it was a real tan brown colour and found some fresh shit along the water race we walked around with that same colour. There was plenty of other sign in the area above the deer including bushes effed up and fresh hind shit but nothing else in the vicinity. It was like he shagged himself tired and just laying down to chill out after the job was done. Not sure what he was eating but I'll be taking note for next time. Anyone have any ideas on how to Douglas score fallow? R
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Fucking huge!

----------


## veitnamcam

https://www.google.co.nz/search?q=ho...w=1175&bih=551

----------


## JoshC

Wow he is a lot better than I first thought mate! Confrats

----------


## Blaser

Bloody awesome buck mate, we'll done.

----------


## Shootm

Bloody nice buck

----------


## Richard007

Thanks guys. It looks as though he was chomping on rose hip berries. Real orange colour. Apparently very high in vitamin C. No doubt he was trying to put condition on after taking on all those hinds. Bet he was pleased to be put out of his misery!

So if you see bright orangey-brown poo at this time of year then it might be a deer with big handle bars!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## deer243

Heres my scrubby 8 pointer i got fri,   3th stag since the roar

----------


## Rushy

Nice work.

----------


## Dundee

Great colour on the antlers deer243 :Cool:

----------


## EeeBees

Beautiful Fallow head...

----------

